# security doors



## archaicruin (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with installing the new heavy security doors with oversized locks?  I have an extremely vulnerable front door and I don't want a normal security door.  I am looking for something very large and heavy, basically battering-ram proof.


----------



## Bill (Oct 11, 2005)

the good security storm doors are custom made to fit you opening.  They have a steel frame and double as a storm door (has glass).  I have used a couple brands but do not remember the exact name.  I looked up a web site that may help.  I do not endorse this co. but it may be a place to start.

http://www.securitydoorsonline.com/designs1.html

Good luck!


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 12, 2005)

For me, a security door is a big hunk of steel, in a steel frame.  Anything other than that, I can kick down unless some or other miracle-device is employed.

Commercial-grade prehung doors are not difficult to order from many lumber / building materials suppliers.  They usually come with the oversize Schlage deadbolt etc, which are very high-tech in terms of being drill proof etc (with little ball bearing in front of screws, and that kind of thing... they're really pretty neat.)

The biggest issue is to set the frame really solidly.  If the supplied cleats can't be fitted, then we're talking lag bolts or something.  It can be kind of a drag.


----------

